

Numbers and can Steve Jobs handle them? - shezi
http://shezi.posterous.com/numbers-numbers-numbers

======
micmcg
Umm it looks like that guy just made a fool of himself and got his ass handed
to him by the first commenter?

~~~
shezi
Not if you fact-check. Did anyone actually _watch_ the presentation? To quote:
"and it turns out that, by revenue, Apple is the largest mobile devices
company in the world."

